# A 'Creature' and a Nazgul



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

I spent my 2009 Halloween back in Canada so was able to ship makeup products to my cousin's place from FX Warehouse. I was in heaven. Forget pretty princesses, I wanted to be a gnarled snarly creature!!!










This was my first time working with a bald cap and latex and everything was just trial and error as I went along. I ended up cutting the cap so it covered my eyebrows completely instead of trying to cover my eyebrows with eyebrow plastic, spirit gum and makeup.

other products I used were:
aging stipple
ben nye tooth colour in decay (my fav!!!)
fake ears
charcoal powder
age stipple colour wheel

My cousin, on the other hand, went as a Nazgul.

















Fortunately she has a horse and we were out in the country for the party. She ended up chasing the vehicles up the driveway, adding a very dramatic beginning to the party. I'm not sure who had more fun though, her or the horse! She bought a basic black hooded suit/costume and then created claw like attachments to go over her riding gloves and a silver face thing for the horse and a silver breastplate.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, you're adorable - in a creepy way

I can believe that your cousin and horse added to the dramatic effects of the party.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great. I love the Black Rider! Your 'creature' almost looks a little Gollum-like - very creepy.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You as the "creature" looks awesome as does your cousin on the horse (beautiful horse btw)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh man...great make-up.

Sounds like a fun party.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The costumes are brilliant. I love the idea of the horse chasing the cars. Nice start to the party!


----------



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

thanks everyone  yeah my cuz really got into her character for the party!


----------

